# Lake Michigan Trolling Setup



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

I'm new to big lake trolling and I'm hoping to get some help rigging it up right. I have a collection of dipsey divers, flashers, dodgers, spoons and things that look like squids. I'm only running 3 rods using lead core, but I'm just not sure what a proper rigging set-up looks like.

Could some one show me the different set-ups for the equipment I have? Picture examples would be best showing the details for leaders, swivels, etc down to the lure.

Also, any input on what your preference is would be appreciated. 


Thanks in advance,

Chuck


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Where are you located? It would be much easier to show you in person, too much for a photo. I would be happy to help, if you are in the Saginaw, Bay City area.


----------



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

Eyefull, thanks for the offer. I grew up in Bay City, but I fish out of Grand Haven.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you only going to be running 3 leadcore rods? If you are you could start by getting a couple planer boards. One port and one starboard, and run two lines that way. You could run one down the chute, straight off the back but I would probably recommend a planer again just to get it away from the boat. Do you know how many color leadcore you have? The goal is to get them out away from the boat. The dipsey divers are usually run on separate rods, either mono, braid or wire. Leadcore works great, but has its disadvantages as it only goes so deep, which can be way above where the fish are and where you need to be. Do you have a down rigger?


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

How much lead core is on each reel?


----------



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

No down riggers. Reels came pre-spooled with 100yds plus some braid backer. I need to re-spool to use planer boards or I'll damage the leadcore. I was thinking of adding a tad pole weight for extra depth.

My thoughts are, once I'm rigged right I can try a couple things to get my depth dialed in. I'm trying to control one variable at a time.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

You can attach the planer boards to the braid backer.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

If they are all 10 color, and you get some spare change, I would recommend splitting at least one of the 10 colors into like a 7 and 3 or some variation of that so you can cover more depths. Depending on the time of year they can be up pretty high.


----------



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for the input on spooling, but can I get some insight on the actual rig set up? Here is what I have tried, Lead core to a 20 lb mono leader (approx 20') to steel leader with spoon. Lc to mono leader to dodger (6" approx) with swivel on each end to steel leader to spoon (stingers/ cabelas). 

Thinking of adding a tad pole or three way swivel between Lc and mono in order to adjust different weights for depth.

If you have suggestions for my reel set up please be specific and suggest reel to hook. 

Thanks again guys,

Chuck


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Masterofnone,

I may have what you are looking for, or attempting already.

I run Dipseys, exclusively like you are attempting, (No lead line though)
I have also just switched over to a 6 Rod spread.

I use Ugly Stik Pole's made for Dipseys as well, Cabela's Depth Master III Reels with Suffix 832 Braided line, anywhere from 30 to 50Lbs, directly to my Dipsey.

From there I have my snubber, and then my leaders to my flashers/dodgers/ then my leader to my actual fly, plug, spoon, or I run a leader from the Dipsey, directly to the spoon.

See attached for rigging of bait, just add a snubber prior to attaching to the Dipsey (Not Shown in the picture.

I fish out of Holland mostly, but have never been to Grand Haven. Mostly, because its quicker for me getting to Holland from my house.

If you are interested, let me know, I can take you along at Holland, or look into a trip to GH, and you can see my rig, and Ill show you how I do it, but its pretty much, just like this picture.

PM if interested.

Aaron


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Get rid of the steel leaders. If you want to add a tadpole you'll want to put that between the lead core and backer not by the leader, you'll ruin the action. You really need to get on someone else's boat and learn instead of trying to wing it with pics...


----------



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

Oneida, yes that is an example of exactly what I'm looking for. What determines if you use a dodger or flasher? Is 20lb mono enough to use with flashers as they are bigger? My flashers have a snap swivel on one end and I can't figure what that would go to. Thank you for the offer and info.


----------



## masterofnone (May 11, 2013)

Guppy, yes I'm thinking I'll have to re-spool my reels. Right now there is not enough backer to do that. Thinking 150 yds of 30lb braid to 5-7 colors of Lc then my mono leader. This should let me adjust depth easier and use planer boards. Does this sound right?


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Flashers and Dodgers are the same thing. Creek/Krick, Toe-mayto/Toe-mato, etc, & its determined by personal preference.

Length of leader depends on your pole. I have all my leaders and rigging no more than 10 feet from the end of my Dipsey, because my pole are ten feet long. 

To long a leader, and when you wind up the line, and have the dipsey at the pole, the fish could still be feet/yards away if the leader is to long.

SO for the sake of simplicity, I keep them at 10 feet from the end of the dipsey. Leaders are or should be no more that the length of the pole UNLESS you are using Slide Divers, but that's a different beast altogether, so for the sake of this conversation, we are sticking to standard Dipsys.

Also if you re-spool, go with 300 yards if possible. 150 Yards only, with one long run of say, 100 yards, and your at the end of the spool. (Depending on how large a fish you get into) & some may take that, I had one last year that took off for Wisconsin.

Example, if you have a Dipsey set to #0, so that it goes straight down from the pole, to get to 70 feet down, you have to let out 150 feet of line.
That's 50 Yards right there, you have 100 yards left to fight the fish.
One large fish, and a run longer then 100 yards, you are at the end of the spool already. So in my mind, 150, is not good, 300 is way better.

My leaders are progrssivley smaller in poundage, ending with 20LBS Mono at the lure. That is the weakest point. 

It is easier on my check book to lose a spoon/lure, etc, rather than a whole rig of Dipsey, snubber, leader,flasher/dodger/spoon/plug/fly etc.

Although one time I did get a rig all set up, tossed it into the water, and watched it SINK because I forgot to attach it to the Dipsey.......

Aaron


----------



## SmokeCity85 (Oct 25, 2011)

OneidaEagle said:


> Flashers and Dodgers are the same thing. Creek/Krick, Toe-mayto/Toe-mato, etc, & its determined by personal preference.
> 
> Length of leader depends on your pole. I have all my leaders and rigging no more than 10 feet from the end of my Dipsey, because my pole are ten feet long.
> 
> ...



Funny you say that last part. I learned the hard way too, that you should never disconnect your dipsy setup while its hanging over the swim platform. One good bounce and she was GONE! Oops.


----------

